# anybody tune cam lean on bowtech tomkat before??



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

If the riser isn't bent and all that is from cam lean/limb twist.....you are S O L, bud. :sad: Binary cams have no means for correction in this case, none whatsoever. What you see is what you get.

But everyone mentioning the limb twist issue on here is always told "It doesn't matter as long as it's consistent".....called a "BASHER".....or whatever else the BT shooters can come up with......which, in my mind, is a bunch of hogwash. Not only can it be a tuning problem as you have already found out, but those cheap arsed limbs they use won't last as long as they ought to. That is what caused the limb problem BT had a couple years ago, but, AGAIN, if you mention that you're "BASHING".

I'd return it personally. Although you'll just get another BowTech with twisted limbs anyway.:sad: Maybe not as bad on the next one, but they'll still be twisted.

Good luck!!


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

XP35 said:


> If the riser isn't bent and all that is from cam lean/limb twist.....you are S O L, bud. :sad: Binary cams have no means for correction in this case, none whatsoever. What you see is what you get.
> 
> But everyone mentioning the limb twist issue on here is always told "It doesn't matter as long as it's consistent".....called a "BASHER".....or whatever else the BT shooters can come up with......which, in my mind, is a bunch of hogwash. Not only can it be a tuning problem as you have already found out, but those cheap arsed limbs they use won't last as long as they ought to. That is what caused the limb problem BT had a couple years ago, but, AGAIN, if you mention that you're "BASHING".
> 
> ...


BASHER




j/k.:wink:

i twisted teh cables on my guardian & got it corrected, do a lot of research BEFORE you decide to do anything, if you dont feel confident, take it to a shop.

goosd luck.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Cam lean can be an issue sometimes. Luckily, most bowtech tune and shoot good with lean. Lean is more of an issue is one cam does it and the other don't. If they both do, they are doing it in opposite positions, the top will look like this /
----------------------and the bottom looks like \

I haven't had any tuning problems with bowtech. Your tuning issue can be caused by a number of things. Tell us more about your bow. What arrow, draw length, poundage, loop or no loop. Has the bow been timed?

Don't pay no mind to xp35, he is mad because my bowtech 101st will shoot flat out to 40 yards using only one pin. It is dead on.

Anyways, welcome to AT. Keep posting and we'll help you get your bow shooting flat out to 40 yards too.

Sorry xp35, it's late and my mind is getting loose. Since you ain't online right now, I figured it would be a good time to slip in a cheap shot.


----------



## ruvimarrow (Mar 3, 2008)

i gues if the cams wern't leaning i woudnt have too max out my trophy ridge rest. I've actualy tried a muzzey rest becuase it can move left way more than the trophy ridge but the vanes would contact no mater what i moved.
including the nock
the main reason was that the muzzey either was'nt fast enough or it wouldnt drop away far enough.So i switched back to trophy. 
I didn't realize the bowtech had this problem so often.
I'm probably going to buy The General and leave the the Tomkat for backup.
Also does any body have experience with Wisper Creek bows? ecpeicaly the Inovater Pro. thanks


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey, fletched.....nice shot!! Cheap.......but nice!:lol:

Ruvimarrow, check and see if the riser is bent. If it is this COULD be why you seem to have excessive centershot issues. Heck it could be form related with paper tuning. But if the riser isn't bent, or even if it is, that bow appears to have some pretty serious issues. The only time I've seen centershot that far off was with a bent riser.

Having the arrow's nock point swing that far from side to side during the power stroke will NEVER help you when trying to tune that thing or for good broadhead flight. Remember, if vertical nock travel makes tuning difficult, and it sure does, so does lateral nock travel.


----------



## ruvimarrow (Mar 3, 2008)

so does any body know if this problem happens all of a sudden or over time or are they just made crooked?
I just read about the newer 07 model Tomkat and the seid they did somthing to cams to minimize cam lean problems
anybody have a problem like this one on The General?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

ruvimarrow said:


> so does any body know if this problem happens all of a sudden or over time or are they just made crooked?
> I just read about the newer 07 model Tomkat and the seid they did somthing to cams to minimize cam lean problems
> anybody have a problem like this one on The General?


The General has totally different cams that help to better distribute the side loading. This, in conjunction with the pivoting limb brace, helps decrease the twisting issues. Your TomKat is as is, though.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

And they are just made crooked. That is the biggest flaw in Binary Cam design, the common and incurable limb twist. Too bad, though. But I can see that yours is worse than most, no doubt.


----------



## ruvimarrow (Mar 3, 2008)

thats it, i'm going to buy the General today I'll just have the Tomkat as a wall decoration unless i can get rid of it for $225 bare. bow cost me $500 in 06.Or maby i'll shoot it for short ranges ouy 40 yards max. I did all the tuning posible bare shaft, paper. walk back etc... Know i shoot it and you can see the doing about 3/4 foot arc while in flight.
I need a bow for hunting that shoots arrows strait and true.


----------

